# 20 yr old male looking for something new....



## zak875 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi guys

Ive been looking round the forum and feel this is the best place to get answers.

Basically im 20 yrs old living in hampshire but I am bored of the same routine bad weather and the most expensive place to live/drive/eat go out etc etc im looking to move to CA- los angeles and get work. Im an electrician but looking to do something totally different or perhaps even college. I would really appreciate it if you could give me advice on getting citzenship how to go about getting a job or college, basicaly just everything I need to know???

thanks in advance everyone!!

Zak


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

If you go look at the website for the US Consulate in the UK, you'll see that there are only a couple of routes to getting a visa (immigrant or non-immigrant) to the US: family ties or a job (figure being a student is, in some ways, a job). There is also the diversity lottery, but if you're a British citizen, that's a non-starter for your purposes.

Citizenship in the US comes only after a few years of living there legally, which means you first have to qualify for a visa - probably an immigrant visa. Starting out on a student visa might be your best option, but for that you need to have some savings to use for tuition. A student visa carries significant restrictions on your ability to work other than for pocket money.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

zak875 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Ive been looking round the forum and feel this is the best place to get answers.
> 
> ...


Sorry -- US immigration just doesn't work like that. Try OZ or NZ.

College up to a level where you would have a chance of remaining after your studies would cost in the region of $150k or more. Have you got that sort of money available?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

With the crash of the housing market, there really aren't jobs for the electricians we have. One of the waiters at a place where I eat frequently did heating and air-conditioning, but the work dried up and he's back to serving food.


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

zak875 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Ive been looking round the forum and feel this is the best place to get answers.
> 
> ...


I work for a mortgage company and right now California is one of the hardest hit states with the bad economy and the credit crisis/housing crisis followed by Florida.


----------



## YaGatDatRite (Aug 7, 2008)

How about first you change the title of your post?!? 

Crack me up good


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

zak875 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Ive been looking round the forum and feel this is the best place to get answers.
> 
> ...


Would never want to discourage anyone from prsuing their dream.

However it is not really likely as the others have said in the way in which you have described.

I am over here for the 3rd time and I have 20 years of experience on top of my academic and professional qualifications still took 11 months for the process to go through.

College as they stated is not like home and can be very expensive.

Why not look for a change somewhere a points sytem applies for example and see if you meet the criteria.

I know Hampshire can be dull as a native myself


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Look into Australia. If you have enough points, you don't have to have a job to go, just some money to get you there and keep you going until you find work. You can evaluate your points on the Australian government web site. New Zealand has the same system, but worse weather, fewer jobs, and lower wages.


----------

